# Cruze 2012 radio option



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

i start looking for changing my radio in my cruze because i hate the little green/blue screen. I wanna know what can be my best option or best aftermarket radio.
i just want a big screen, I don't care about GPS or aanything else. I just want a big screen  I read a little bit and it's look like complicated changing for oem cruze radio with big screen. I check aftermarket radio but i don't trust china seller and iwanna keep my orignal faceplate switch.

So what can be my best option or best aftermarket radio.

P.S. i got cruze 2lt rs 2012 with pioneer option

thank


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are a few threads on installing a tablet. You will need to order a shroud no matter what you choose though. There are many on the web to choose from.

Android

iPad mini -http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/10909-add-7-factory-touch-screen.html#post158958

iPad 

Welcome Aboard, :welcome:


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

thank i will check for tablet.

but somebody have china android radio?? Can i trust that ?


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

i read little more on tablet and i,m very interressed by this option.

but i got usb and onstar option in my car can i put pdim for playing my music via bluetooth ?

sorry my english is not very good so sometime i don't understand what i read.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lalan7 said:


> i read little more on tablet and i,m very interressed by this option.
> 
> but i got usb and onstar option in my car can i put pdim for playing my music via bluetooth ?
> 
> sorry my english is not very good so sometime i don't understand what i read.


Pull out the front "coin" older and look. If there's a PDIM that's where it will be. If you have one you can replace it.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Upgrading from the factory radio to MyLink is a lot easier than it sounds. The worst part is the wiring harness cost which is excessively high. Dhpnet is working on a new harness (or at least directions on how to make yourself a harness) which should be a lot less expensive. They also have the pioneer radio system and probably could help you with finding the right radio module for your car.


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Upgrading from the factory radio to MyLink is a lot easier than it sounds. The worst part is the wiring harness cost which is excessively high. Dhpnet is working on a new harness (or at least directions on how to make yourself a harness) which should be a lot less expensive. They also have the pioneer radio system and probably could help you with finding the right radio module for your car.


do you know if someone have make DIY ?

And i will check for my pdim all my interior part is pull out.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Lalan7 said:


> do you know if someone have make DIY ?
> 
> And i will check for my pdim all my interior part is pull out.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/55641-mylink-upgrade-diy.html

1) The posted directions are for use with the expensive wiring harness. 

2) Do not use the part numbers listed in the DIY. You can use any MyLink radio from 2013 to 2015 Cruzes that have a CD player. The radio from the 2016 Cruze Limited will also work.

3) Do not send the radio off for the $200 reprogramming. As long as the radio you get is from a Cruze, it will work perfectly. All that needs to be changed is the VIN that the radio is linked to.

3a) I have a radio from a 2014 Cruze and a radio from a 2015 Cruze for sale. Both have been set up so they will work immediately with any Cruze they are installed into.

4) if you decide to upgrade to MyLink, you would not need to use a pdim. Bluetooth is handled by the radio for both music streaming and hands free calling.


if you happen to be in Missouri or Illinois, I can help you upgrade without needing to read the DIY (I've already done the upgrade on my Cruze). If you are in North Dakota or Minnesota I could also help but not until spring when (hopefully) is it done snowing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> ... the front "coin" older...


Is that one from the 1890's or what?:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Is that one from the 1890's or what?:th_SmlyROFL:


Yep - but you knew what I was referring to. Personally I keep my keys in there while driving.


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/55641-mylink-upgrade-diy.html
> 
> 1) The posted directions are for use with the expensive wiring harness.
> 
> ...


Cool i will read this DIY.
And the radio you have for sale is the radio i need for doing that?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Lalan7 said:


> Cool i will read this DIY.
> And the radio you have for sale is the radio i need for doing that?


Yes, but you will need to buy a screen+bezel (can usually find them sold together) and control panel. I used part numbers 95166368 and 22851302 but you can always get different part numbers as long as they look like both of those.


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Yes, but you will need to buy a screen+bezel (can usually find them sold together) and control panel. I used part numbers 95166368 and 22851302 but you can always get different part numbers as long as they look like both of those.


ok i check for _Dhpnet but i found nothing. They have website or something like that?

_i write you a pm for your radio.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Yes, but you will need to buy a screen+bezel (can usually find them sold together) and control panel. I used part numbers 95166368 and 22851302 but you can always get different part numbers as long as they look like both of those.


Where are you finding the screens? GM Parts says discontinued on their end when I tried to piece together the MyLink swap price for argument purpose of a aftermarket setup. If you guys get the harness issue down pat then it looks like a feasible option now. If it were me, I'd avoid 13 MyLink setups.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Lalan7 said:


> ok i check for _Dhpnet but i found nothing. They have website or something like that?
> 
> _i write you a pm for your radio.


Dhpnet is a user on this site


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

any cruze big screen can work ?


----------



## Lalan7 (Feb 5, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Where are you finding the screens? GM Parts says discontinued on their end when I tried to piece together the MyLink swap price for argument purpose of a aftermarket setup. If you guys get the harness issue down pat then it looks like a feasible option now. If it were me, I'd avoid 13 MyLink setups.


hahaha my bad


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Where are you finding the screens? GM Parts says discontinued on their end when I tried to piece together the MyLink swap price for argument purpose of a aftermarket setup. If you guys get the harness issue down pat then it looks like a feasible option now. If it were me, I'd avoid 13 MyLink setups.



eBay of course 

i dont know what seller Dhpnet used, but I bought my stuff from autotradersinc and lkq as they offer warranties. And I agree. That is why I have only worked with 2014-16 radios.

my total going through eBay for hardware came to $340.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Lalan7 said:


> hahaha my bad


i think he meant the radio itself. 2013 screens are okay as far as I know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> i think he meant the radio itself. 2013 screens are okay as far as I know.


This, the entire radio.


----------

